# South alabama brut from aldeer



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Report from aldeer is he's from south alabama along the Tom Bigbee waterway
Just passing on what I saw










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, what a monster. :thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a beast of a deer. What is with the hiding of the guys face, he wanted or something? Lol. I shot me one just like that last night. I was having a hard time dragging him out the woods by myself, and just as I was getting worn out, my alarm clock went off. Thank goodness, too, because I was starting to think I would never get him out of the woods. O*D*W


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> That is a beast of a deer. What is with the hiding of the guys face, he wanted or something? Lol. I shot me one just like that last night. I was having a hard time dragging him out the woods by myself, and just as I was getting worn out, my alarm clock went off. Thank goodness, too, because I was starting to think I would never get him out of the woods. O*D*W


Me too!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Me too!


me too! Twelfth one this year

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

A 170" buck in Lower Alabama? I just have a hard time believing unless it was high fence on the Pilot's land or something like that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a stud fer sure!!! Glad you hid my face....don't want everyone knowing I kill monsters!!!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Many of the members on AlDeer.com have ridiculed some large deer taken over the years so much so DNR has gotten involved only to prove that most were taken legally and in fact that large, while on the other hand some were taken illegally. Also, a number of the members feel as though a portion of the deer taken over the last 5-10 years are results of QDMA management, in turn giving the state and the program more notoriety in regards to deer health, population, and quality. Some feel as though the gained fame of having large deer and healthy numbers will eventually lead to increased lease rates, so much so that clubs will be forced off of leased land, hunting properties lost to out of state leases, etc. From my readings the majority of this attitude exists in the northern portion of the state, respectfully so considering the quality of deer I have seen taken from the area on ALDeer.com. One can only imagine how many other deer of equal or better quality have been taken and have never made it to the Internet, maybe intentionally kept off the Internet for aforementioned purposes. 

As for this deer, I believe it. There are great deer roaming the woods everywhere. Why can't one come out of south Alabama just as they do north Alabama?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> A 170" buck in Lower Alabama? I just have a hard time believing unless it was high fence on the Pilot's land or something like that.


hahaha must be that public land mind set of shoot it if its legal!:no:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> hahaha must be that public land mind set of shoot it if its legal!:no:


Nope I just hunt lower Alabama and have never seen anything close to this or heard of anything close to this. Maybe they just have a huge piece of land that allows them to let everything walk that's under 5 years old.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Nope I just hunt lower Alabama and have never seen anything close to this or heard of anything close to this. Maybe they just have a huge piece of land that allows them to let everything walk that's under 5 years old.


I've seen a few 140" come off a dog hunting club...thing is there are big deer on every club/wma just have to find them or be in the right place at the right time


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Nope I just hunt lower Alabama and have never seen anything close to this or heard of anything close to this. Maybe they just have a huge piece of land that allows them to let everything walk that's under 5 years old.


 Actually - I think south Alabama can (technically) be almost halfway to Tennessee, so may have been killed way North of you.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Nope I just hunt lower Alabama and have never seen anything close to this or heard of anything close to this. Maybe they just have a huge piece of land that allows them to let everything walk that's under 5 years old.


There are numerous 140-170" killed in South Alabama every year. There are also a lot more 130-150" killed in NWFL every year than you'd think. The majority of which will never make it to the internet. Just because you haven't seen something doesn't mean it don't exist. Post like some on here is one reason a lot of the deer never get posted online. Another reason is poachers. I know of a 150" 10pt on camera right now in North SR county as of Friday evening. They are there. Letting deer walk works, granted not all bucks will make it to 150" but it's a start.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

_Backwoods said:


> There are numerous 140-170" killed in South Alabama every year. There are also a lot more 130-150" killed in NWFL every year as well. The majority of which will never make it to the internet. Just because you haven't seen something doesn't mean it don't exist. That's one reason a lot of the deer never get posted online. Another reason is poachers. I know of a 150" 10pt on camera right now in North SR county as of Friday evening. They are there. Letting deer walk works, granted not all bucks will make it to 150" but it's a start.


Please define South Alabama.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If you think about it a lot of any river system has places people just don't go because its to hard to hunt. Well that's where he was hiding. People say we don't have deer like that in florida but if you hunt close to any major river in florida the bucks are bigger due to better soil content creating healthier food sources and more dense cover. Last time I checked anything south of Jackson alabama along the Tenn. Tom or the Tensaw river is pretty nice woods with good soil and plenty of oaks and crops which equals big bucks if they get to live.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I would define South Alabama as anything at or below Montgomery Latitude. Just North of Montgomery the landscape changes drastically, many more hills/mountains, rock formations, etc. Montgomery Latitude and south is predominantly pine flats, river bottoms, more sandy soil, and less hard wood trees.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Huntinman said:


> I would define South Alabama as anything at or below Montgomery Latitude. Just North of Montgomery the landscape changes drastically, many more hills/mountains, rock formations, etc. Montgomery Latitude and south is predominantly pine flats, river bottoms, more sandy soil, and less hard wood trees.


Ahhhh ok. Yeah South of Montgomery I can understand. I define south alabama as like Citronelle and lower.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Ahhhh ok. Yeah South of Montgomery I can understand. I define south alabama as like Citronelle and lower.


You're reffering to LA


----------

